# duda trafo fuente simetrica



## alehuy (Jul 26, 2007)

hola amigos del foro, tengo dudas sobre como son los transformadores de las fuentes simetricas?
no se como es el secundario de estos transformadores
necesito uno de estos transformadores para la fuente simetrica que usa el amplificador de 100W de luciperro 
o como se puede modificar uno normal para hacerlo simetrico 

si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2007)

En la primer imagen que posteaste fijate donde dice T1, ese es el esquema del transformadorr, el mismo dibujo te orienta.
El bobinado secundario posee una salida a la mitad de las vueltas (Espiras) de la bobina.
Como el voltaje de salida es proporcional a las espiras, si estas son iguales, tambien lo seran sus respectivos voltajes.
Si esto lo rectificas (Como en el esquema), obtienes 2 tensiones iguales de continua pero de polaridad opuesta entre si (Respecto al punto medio del transformador) o sea simetricas.


----------



## alehuy (Jul 26, 2007)

entonces el secundario tiene dos bobinados iguales y  la polaridad se invierte al rectificar la corriente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2007)

Correcto !!!!!!
OJO siempre que apliques el esquema de rectificado de tu imagen.


----------



## alehuy (Jul 27, 2007)

otra pregunta, si yo modifico el secundario de un transformador normal para hacerlo simetrico utilizando el mismo tipo de cable para enbobinarlo  la cantidad de amperes se mantiene?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2007)

Lo que se mantiene constante es la potencia, o sea si un transformador de da 10 VCA y 10 A (100 W), tu lo rebobinas a 20 VCA te seguira dando 100 W, o sea 5 A (Menor corriente).
Si solamente tomas una derivacion central NO afectas la potencia total porque no afectaste el voltaje de salida


----------



## alehuy (Jul 29, 2007)

como hago para mantener los amper y aumentar el voltaje?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2007)

Transformador mas grande = Mayor potencia


----------



## alehuy (Ago 2, 2007)

pero al aumentar el voltaje y agragarle otra bobina la  cantidad de amper disminuye aun mas o no?
porque el calculo que tienes arriba es con una bobina


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2007)

La potencia maxima que te puede dar un transformador esta dada por el laminado de este.
Laminado son las chapas que lo forman.
Para estimar la potencia maxima que te puede dar se mide la superficie de la rama central del transformador, cuanto mayor superficie mayor potencia. 


Calculo de transformadores:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manual-diseno-transformadores-2922/


----------



## alehuy (Ago 2, 2007)

disculpa pero mi duda es sobre transformar un transformador normal a simetrico, entonces el ejemplo que me diste tu es de un transformador con una potencia de 100w y al aumentar el voltaje en el secundario el amperaje disminuye a la mitad, entonces ese calculo es facil por que solo tienes un voltaje y no dos como es el caso de la fuente simetrica que daria como resultado al modificarlo, entonces mi pregunta es como se ve afectado el amperaje que entrega la fuente al agregarle una bobina?, adema tu me dices que mientras mas grande mayor potencia, pero un transformador del cargador de un notebook que es un poco mas grande que un celular me entrega 19V y 3.41A y comparado con los transformador comune que son mas grande  y me entregan menos voltaje y que con suerte me dan más de 1A, entoces me queda la duda sobre el tamaño que tienen que tener.
eso seria 
y disculpa por preguntar tanto 
toy revisando lo de el calculo de transformadores


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2007)

El notebook usa fuente conmutada, que es otra historia totalmente distinta.
Respecto a las bobinas de salida del transformador, la suma de las potencias individuales
no podra exceder a la potencia total del transformador. En caso que se exija mayor
potencia que la que el nucleo permite, el transformador se satura (Magneticamente), deja de ser 
lineal, pierde la forma de honda, se recalienta y las tensiones de salida bajan por sobrecarga.
Resumiendo mientras tu potencia de salida NO supere la que te puede dar el nucleo magnetico puedes tener 1 o 100 bobinas con el voltaje que se te ocurra.
Normalmente la limitacion es por espacio fisico de los bobinados (No entran).


----------



## alehuy (Ago 5, 2007)

estube revisando lo del calculo de transformadores 
y queria saber si el transformador que aparece me sirve como fuente simetrica ?
ademes que pasa si le quito el primario de 110v?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2007)

No puedes quiter el Bobinado de 110 porque es parte del bobinado de 220, lo que puedes hacer es NO sacar la conexion (El cable que sale de la bobina), pero la cantidad de vueltas totales debe ser la misma.


----------



## alehuy (Ago 17, 2007)

se puede modificar un transformador de 72 vac desenrollando el secundario para sacar un punto medio y asi obtener 36vac por rama?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2007)

Para "alehuy" si se puede, es cuestion de paciencia y prolijidad, recuerda que lo que saques debes volver a meterlo en el transformador.
Antes de destripar el transformador trata de calcular cuantas vueltas tiene el bobinado como para saber hasta donde desenrroscar.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manual-diseno-transformadores-2922/


----------



## awa (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola tengo otra consulta de transformador y creo que es mejor ponerla por aqui ya que trara de modificar uno de microondas.

El temas es que no me dan los numeros segun la formula con lo que dice el fabricante y lo que he medido yo.
segun lo que leido por ahí en algun catalogo el transformador GAL-700E-1S  entrega 900W,
pero segun las formulas sencillas sin tener en cuenta el material de las laminas, sino solo las dimenciones del nucleo este tendria solo unos 500 y pocos W, 
pero en los hechos por cada vuelta me da 0.93V, pensaba ponerle alambre de 2mm que es lo max. que me permite el area para bobinar un transformador que entregue 50+50V pero mi temor es que sature y no me de para construir unos de esos amplificadores de 350W o 400W que hay por aqui alimentados con 50+50V.

Segun los programas de calculo tengo que poner como 160 espiras de 1.95 para llegar a los 100V con 7800mA y esto no entra en el transformador, pero segun los hechos cada vuelta me da 0.93V por lo tanto con 108 espirasde 2mm ya tendria los 100V.


Y la otra pregunta es que carga tendria que ponerle al transformador para poder medirlo correctamente en cuanto a voltaje  e intencidad.
Gracias .. Y salu2....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2009)

Awa:

La potencia del transformador la podes calcular como dice acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/#post125159

Debes tener en cuenta que el transformador de los microondas no opera en modo contínuo (es para servicio muy intermitente), así que es probable que la potencia real sea un poco mayor. Fijate que resultado te dá y lo analizamos en mas detalle.

Saludos!


----------



## awa (Abr 1, 2009)

Hombre la verdad es que con otros calculos me ha ido mejor jeje 
esa constante de1.5 que creo que es la permeabilidad del nucleo o  algo de eso. porque tomas 1.5 en vez de 1 o .08,
la chapas del nucleo no deben de ser de las mas finas pero tampoco tan malas, que si lo hago con 1.5 el nucleo me da 270 y pocos W  es mucha diferencia. Si lo hago con 0.8 el valor se acerca mucho al del fabricante y si lo hago en un termino medio 1.0 que tengo entendido es lo habitual, me da 617W

A 3.6cm  B 6.9cm

pero no se como es el tema de las chapas..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2009)

awa dijo:
			
		

> Hombre la verdad es que con otros calculos me ha ido mejor jeje
> ese valor de 1.5 que creo que es la permeabilidad del nucleo o  algo de eso. porque tomas 1.5 en vez de 1 o .08
> la chapas del nucleo no deben de ser de las mas finas pero tampoco tan malas, que si lo hago con 1.5 el nucleo me da 270 y pocos W  es mucha diferencia. si lo hago con 0.8 el valor se acerca mucho al del fabricante si lo hago en un termino medio que es 1 me da 617W
> 
> ...



Las chapas no son problema. La cosa es que ese es un transformador de alta tensión, así que la relación de ocupación de la ventana por los bobinados es diferente y eso influye un poco.
Fijate unos posts mas abajo, hay algunas recomendaciones de Eduardo para ajustar el valor de esa constante. De todas formas, no es cuestión de tirar valores de la constante al voleo para que te dé los 900 watts, por que ese núcleo no tiene una sección muy grande que digamos.

Saludos!


----------



## awa (Abr 1, 2009)

primero que nada muchas gracias obi-zavalla por contestarme.. ya habia leido el post de eduardo pero la verdad es que no me aclaro con eso de ajustar la constante y redondear la potencia.



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Lo mas comun es encontrarse con bobinados que les falta mucho para llenar la ventana --> redondeada hacia abajo.



Eso quiere decir que ademas de que la constante sea 1.5 y que Pr sea un 80%, tengo que redondear hacia abajo,
termino con un transformador de 219W. 
En fin, quiere decir que ni de coña obtengo 600VA de este trasnsfo.?  o puedo obtenerlos a costa de calentamiento, va ha ser un transformador de regimen algo intermitente no va a estar mas de 3 o 4hrs

Que en la ventana haya espacio suficiente no quiere decir que se pueda usar?.



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Lo que tenes que tener claro es que es lo que tenes que que hacer, porque una cosa es si *ya tenes el nucleo* y queres rebobinarlo para una tension dada y que la corriente sea lo maximo que salga, total... acomodamos la aplicacion al transformador --> te sirve cualquier programa, solamente que no te confies del valor de corriente nominal del secundario.



Se supone que para tener 6A tendria que usar alambre de 1.7mm y obteniendo los 100V sobra lugar en la ventana.
que criterio uso para la famosa constante.?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2009)

awa dijo:
			
		

> primero que nada muchas gracias obi-zavalla por contestarme.. ya habia leido el post de eduardo pero la verdad es que no me aclaro con eso de ajustar la constante y redondear la potencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que lo de régimen intermitente no tiene un impacto del 300%!. Vos tenes una sección de mas o menos 7x4cm, que son 28 cm2. Si te fijas la misma formula que yo puse, pero en función de la potencia (por que esa formula se usa para calcular el nucleo de los transformadores) vas a tener: S=1.5*√ P
Como verás, a medida que aumenta la potencia, los incrementos en la sección son cada vez menores, por eso yo puse que esta formula valía para transformadores de hasta 1 KVA aunque la había probado hasta 300 VA. Tu transformador está demasiado cerca (segun datos del fabricante) del límite de validez de la fórmula, pero aún así me parece una sección muy pequeña para la potencia que dice tener.

Claro que hay ecuaciones mas sofisticadas para calcular la potencia con mucho mas detalle, pero requieren conocer otros parámetros que tienen valores difíciles de encontrar.

Te cuento un ejemplo para que te hagas una idea: En caso tengo un transformador de 28+28V 5A (25+25V segun dice la etiqueta). En base a la sección del núcleo que es de 22 cm2, tengo una potencia disponible de 170W, así que debe largar cerca de 3 amperes. Y así es...a plena carga entrega 5 amperes, pero con una caída de tensión de 5.5V. A 3 de carga amperes entrega los 25V nominales que pedí cuando lo compré.



			
				awa dijo:
			
		

> Que en la ventana haya espacio suficiente no quiere decir que se pueda usar?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si en la ventana hay suficiente espacio para los bobinados, es lo mejor que te puede pasar. SI te sobra espacio no hay problema, excepto una muy pequeña variación en el rendimiento. El problema es si no tenés espacio para pasar todas las vueltas de la bonina del primario y del secundario, por que directamente...no lo podés usar.

Para calcular la sección del alambre, tendrías que usar 2A/mm2, pero si estas corto de espacio, podés estirarte un poco hacia 2.5 o 3 A/mm2 para achicar un poco la sección y que el bobinado quepa enla ventana. No te pases de ahí por que el transformador va a calentar, y mucho.

La constante, dejala en el valor de 1.5 y cambiala como dice Eduardo en la medida que conozcas mas información del transformador. Te repito, la sección no es tan grande como para asegurar 1 KVA como dicel el fabricante.

Saludos!


----------



## awa (Abr 2, 2009)

Verdad ez, tendre que usar 3A/mm2 porque de lo contrario no me entran las vueltas en la ventana, uasre alambre de 2mm para dver de lograr 6A y metere las vueltas que pueda pero me temo que no voy a alcanzar los valores, voy a poder dar solo 132 vueltas y necesitaria dar como 148 me voy a quedar algo corto, no creo poder sacarle 600w, pero vamos es lo que tengo veremos que sale de esto por ahy lo meto en un tacho con aceite... jeje...
Muchas gracias... 
SAlu2...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 2, 2009)

awa dijo:
			
		

> Verdad ez, tendre que usar 3A/mm2 porque de lo contrario no me entran las vueltas en la ventana, uasre alambre de 2mm para dver de lograr 6A y metere las vueltas que pueda pero me temo que no voy a alcanzar los valores, voy a poder dar solo 132 vueltas y necesitaria dar como 148 me voy a quedar algo corto, pero vamos es lo que tengo veremos que sale de esto por ahy lo meto en un tacho con aceite... jeje...
> Muchas gracias...
> SAlu2...



Alambre de 2mm no! tenés que usar alambre de *2mm cuadrados de sección* y eso es un alambre de *1.6 mm de diámetro*. No te equivoqués por que vas a tener líos con el tamaño de la ventana y la cantidad de espiras.

Saludos!


----------



## awa (Abr 2, 2009)

feeuu.... tenes razoooon se ma paso de que son mm cuadrados ........
Gracias...


----------

